# PH and their clients



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe it just bothers me because i mostly bow hunt but i just dont get these guys hiking around pointing their gun at everyone when they go on their nature hikes. Everyone in the group puts their gun on their shoulder grabs the gun by the barrel tip and points it at the head and back of the guy in front of them. Any of you hike around hunting like this with your buds?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My dear old pa would of smacked me if I ever carried my gun like that:!:Even in the gun case it had better be pointed down.He sure made me be aware of those around me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I see a lot of gun handling mistakes on the TV shows that I watch. Everything from using the scope for a pair of binoculars to the pointing of the barrel in a persons direction. But, when I was hunting in British Colombia with a guide his first statement to me about my rifle was that they never wanted me to chamber a round until I was ready to shoot the rifle. The magazine was loaded but the chamber was always empty except for when I had it on a animal to take the shot. 

Perhaps that is what is going on where you are seeing the kind of problems that you describe but I agree that even with a empty rifle you should still practice safe gun handling.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The show I watched is called dangerous game. It's on the outdoor channel. The guys on the show seem to know less about hunting then my kids. Never seen full grown adults need as much help getting their guns set up for a shot in my life.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Critter I don't think the guns are empty because their hunting with double barrel boom sticks for dangerous game. They also had about twenty back up shooters with machine guns and more boom sticks. Every shooter walking with the gun pointed at the guy in front of him.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The only african hunting show I actually like to watch is relentless pursuit. At least he makes these hunts look challenging


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> Critter I don't think the guns are empty because their hunting with double barrel boom sticks for dangerous game. They also had about twenty back up shooters with machine guns and more boom sticks. Every shooter walking with the gun pointed at the guy in front of him.


If that is the case then there is a problem with the PH allowing it go happen. On those type of hunts the PH is responsible for everything. One thing about some of those kind of shows is the camera angles. What we actually see may not be actually what is happening. In your example I have no idea since I haven't seen a dangerous game hunt in Africa in a couple of months.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Multiple camera angles of the nature hike same stuff. It's sad federal would sponsor this kind of stupidity


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

the worst is chad belding and the fowl life tools who hold their shotguns that way.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

what does PH stand for?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Professional Hunter. The guys in Africa. I believe anyway.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

Ph also pertains to old Dodge trucks and Dana axles.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

But not on a hunting forum


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

PH professional hunter or guide


----------

